# Helllloooooooo from Minnesota



## MsEddi (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm MsEddi and have 7 horses, 2 german shepherds, 4 cats, a gazillion backyard birds, one husband of 26 years and a married son and 3 grandchildren, Chloe (the horse girl) Tyler aka "Pita" pain the a$$, and baby Skya. My husband and I trail ride and my granddaughter shows at local shows. 
My horses are:9 yr old Sorrel gelding:
Jake (I'm Mr Justified too) solid color registered Appaloosa gelding (trail rides, shows in Halter, walk/trot and western pleasure)
Knight (Justa Royal Knight) 10 yr old black and white dble registered pinto/arab (trail, barrels, keyhole and 2 horse flag)
Nikko (Nikkos Prince)gelding bay 22yr old registered Arab/ saddlebred (trail and resident traveling man, anytime you need to load another and take it anywhere Nikko is our man to come along)
Quinn (as in the Mighty 16 H) Two steppin Sparks, reg 13yr old gelding Paint sorrel overo (trail and alpha horse of our herd)
Thunder 15yr old reg appendix qtr horse gray his mom was my first horse has blown knee so is pasture pal now, is on cortaflex and has worked great.
Spirit (Knight's full sister) never got broke but wonderful just to be around very sweet, pasture pal
Sakota, friends Quarterhorse mare who lives here, LOL
Dogs:
Molly Maria German Shepherd, 13yrs old
Samson registered AKC German Shepherd, 120 lbs at last weigh in 4yrs old, floppy ears and lovable
4 cats
Lucky and Grey Kitty rule the barn
Stinkers loveable lap cat, house
Aries venetian devil cat will take down small children owns house.
So that's it.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Hope you have fun posting!

Hmm, I've ridden an Arab/Saddlebred and liked the mix. 

:lol: The part about the devil cat made me laugh


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum.  Have fun posting!


----------



## Equine_Woman (Jul 19, 2008)

SOOOO GLAD TO SEE YOU!!!! Yay!!!!!! Hi MsEddi!


----------



## firemom1 (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi good to see you mseddi!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Hey girl! Great to see you!


----------



## Arrow (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey--great to see you here! I just joined, too.


----------



## DashAwayAll (Jul 19, 2008)

Tip toes in verrrrrry quietly shhhhhhhhh nobody's lookin' hee hee and _leaps out, pinches Eddi on the caboose, and races away shrieking laughter.



Gotcha Eds! Gotcha yaaaaaaaaa!_


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## Lar's Buddy (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey Lady Im here. Hows Betty Boop doing. Good I hope. Lar is doing good. Bad storms coming in tonight. Happy Anniv BTW. Will call you later more like tomorrow.


----------



## JackieB (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh boy! MsEddi and Dashie are both here now. Let the games begin!!!! Nice to see you MsEddi!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Woo hoo!! I found you guys.....I was having major forum withdrawls soooo badly!!!!!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## Mercury (Nov 25, 2006)

Hey you guys! *wave*


----------



## rums_mom (Jul 22, 2008)

:mrgreen: 
Howdy everyone!


----------



## BustersRyder (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey you ol' biddy!


----------

